# TTOC - what benefits



## neil6534

What exactly does membership of TTOC give me - I've looked on the site and clicked on most links which lead me to "category not found".

Cant see anything that tells me of the benefits of joining?


----------



## mrblister68

neil6534 said:


> What exactly does membership of TTOC give me - I've looked on the site and clicked on most links which lead me to "category not found".
> 
> Cant see anything that tells me of the benefits of joining?


We joined in July as it gave us an opportunity to meet other TT owners. We had a great day out at Burghley Park near Stamford, having a chance to see other TT's and the work done on them.
Also it gives us 10% with Quattro Tech and we recouped our membership when we had the DSG oil done

The website is not kept up to date as we missed out on the event at Corby and you have to look on facebook for upcoming events


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The TTOC also offers subsidised tickets to a lot of events usually the price is £5 these include ADI AITP Stanford Hall and a good few others


----------



## Pukmeister

Without wishing to sound condescending, I don't immediately think "whats in it for me?" when joining any club, be it cars, bikes, shooting or whatever. I enjoy chatting about cars, learning about them and having a bit of a drive.

It's more about joining like minded people in enjoying and promoting ownership of your particular type of motor in a group environment. It's kind of altruistic, with people giving helpful advice and free time writing articles for the magazine and attending club events, if someone is only bothered about what they can get out of it, perhaps its not for them?

The club magazine (Absolutte) you get as a member is a good read, and for what amounts to a few pence a week, the club funds raised suppports events across the country. I only joined towards the end of this year as a recent TT new owner so I'm not yet socially active in the owners club, but hope to do some club events next year.


----------



## j8keith

Pukmeister said:


> Without wishing to sound condescending, I don't immediately think "whats in it for me?" when joining any club, be it cars, bikes, shooting or whatever. I enjoy chatting about cars, learning about them and having a bit of a drive.
> 
> It's more about joining like minded people in enjoying and promoting ownership of your particular type of motor in a group environment. It's kind of altruistic, with people giving helpful advice and free time writing articles for the magazine and attending club events, if someone is only bothered about what they can get out of it, perhaps its not for them?
> 
> The club magazine (Absolutte) you get as a member is a good read, and for what amounts to a few pence a week, the club funds raised suppports events across the country. I only joined towards the end of this year as a recent TT new owner so I'm not yet socially active in the owners club, but hope to do some club events next year.


+1 well put.


----------



## MT-V6

I joined as the events are better attended by mk2s, where as the forum was mostly mk1s. But I'm active with both

The subsidised events makes the overall cost less too

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

MT-V6 said:


> I joined as the events are better attended by mk2s, where as the forum was mostly mk1s. But I'm active with both
> 
> The subsidised events makes the overall cost less too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Most of the mk1 owners now use the 'Audi TT mk1 Forum and Community' Facebook group for meets and events - they regularly get over 100 mk1s at the larger events, and between 50-80 at the smaller ones. I guess it's grown so large as they've no interest in mk2/3s, so leave them to run their own events/groups.
The mk1 TT F&C are always happy to run joint events with other mk1 groups too - the mk1 3.2 and QS Owners Clubs being regular event partners, as well as this here old TT Forum. The idea being it's better being inclusive then exclusive.

Being Facebook it costs nothing to join, all mk1 owners are made very welcome, and it's run pretty much at cost via the sale of window stickers, merchandise (t-shirts/sweatshirts), members donations (the group flags were given to us by someone with a flag-manufacturing company) and raffles at events. There's no magazine, but in this digital day-and-age everything (event reports, pics, technical questions, etc) gets put on Facebook almost immediately, so things are seen by everyone long before it's gone out of date in a mag printed months later.
But each to their own I guess...


----------

